# On route to Switzerlandf-



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wednesday Sept 3rd
Well we have made it to Obernai in Alsace and would you believe it, its p***ing down, although to be fair its nice and warm (and wet)
For you inf., we stayed at the Aire in Arques on Sunday night (2 Euros), very nicely situated by a lake (with great walks) at the side of the municipal camp site with its own barrier that shuts at 9:00 in the evening. It could take about 30 vehicles but only 5 were there
We felt very safe and secure
On the Monday we travelled to Chamery just south of Reims and stayed at a FREE aire with 6 other MHers. Very quiet and peaceful. One word of caution here because if you make a mistake at reims and take the A4 to Paris by mistake then you have to travel 15 miles before the next exit. I blame the Satnav and not the navigator
Last night we arrived at the Municipal campsite at Obernai, we phoned and booked a place en route and were the last MH place to be taken. I would advise booking if you intend to stay here since it is VERY NICE and very popular
The site is only a 10 minute stroll, literally a walk in the park, away from the lovely old Alsace town centre of Obernai. It’s a bit touristy but has great street restaurants and Weinstubs to take care of the inner self
We are staying until Friday and then off to the St Moritz area to stay the weekend touring the passes and glacier
We have a new 2008 Rapido 7065+ that has not yet juddered in reverse (unlike my 2007 Auto-trail Tracker EKS) but again the Skyview hatch blew off its locking clips on the A26 at 65 MPH which sounded just like a rifle shot and because it has an aerofoil profile it just wants to lift off further. It is still wound down securely but the clear plastic cover bulges and the noise is quite scary
This is a design fault that Rapido have failed to acknowledge even after writing and complaining to them in French!
So far so good; our destination is Lake Garda
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

I forgot to say that the Obernai municipal site offers free WiFI, hence this posting direct from inside my MH on pitch 20
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Now in Provence*

Thursday 18th Sept
We now installed in Provence at the Kawan Douce Quietude camper cheque accepting site just north of St Raphael/Frejus at Valecluse
Great site, very busy and only 2 MH pitches left when we arrived on Tuesday
Weather great but rain promised by the weekend
Updates on our experiences so far
We only stayed 1 night in Switzerland. Too cold
Travelled to Lake Garda over the Ofen pass (hit a road repair sign with our NS mirror, both glasses fell out but only the big one cracked, but luckily no other damage except the tell tale scrape on the black plastic; still looking for a replacement
The boss has cured the problem with the popping Skyview catches (I rang Rapido France and Brownhills Newark to find about the supposed repositioning but they are too far up their own backsides to offer any direct help)
We can now travel at 65+mph in wind and without the problem of passing artics 
Since Rapido and Brownhills are not willing to even call me back with any help on this issue I am not going to post the cure except via a pm on this site
Llamedos 
A note of sadness; I have gently creased the side of my 7065+ on a tree in Lake Garda. Fortunately it looks like a swage line with no scratches or damage to the decals
Still no severe clutch judder but it don't half make a protest when reversing under load
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------

